# British retirees looking at different retirement locations overseas



## John_Scherber

We chose San Miguel de Allende, Mexico, six years ago. It's been a great choice, with moderate climate, fine cultural activities, superb colonial architecture. It was just voted by Conde Nast Traveler readers as the best city in the world to visit or live.
My book, San Miguel de Allende: A Place in the Heart, tells the story of 32 expats who made the move.
http://www.sanmiguelallendebooks.comaplaceintheheart.html


----------



## Hellenic Living

Interesting to read your comments about people retiring to Greece rather than just buying a holiday home here, as that has been our experience in Greece (Halkidiki) over the past 4 years where villas and houses have become the biggest sellers for permanent movers, compared to holiday apartments being the biggest sellers prior to the eurozone crisis.


----------



## Jason6

I'm a long way off of retirement being 45, however I want to think about long term planning, can anyone give me tips about moving to Greece and what I need to look out for and keep in mind. I won't be able to buy a property so will rent.

I love the people & culture and can see myself becoming a part of the local community while also enjoying any expat community that might be near by. My aim is to live on Kefalonia or Mykonos.

Any advice would be gratefully received.

Many thanks J


----------



## Alex22

I was surprised Madeira (Portugal was not mentioned) . They have a Tax agreement with the Uk Government
of ten years tax free. Simple paperwork and a safe lovely lifestyle.


----------

